# SPRING IS COMING!!!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Can you tell I am excited? :stars: 

Noticed a few days ago the early spring flowers are coming up! And today the daffodils are a few inches tall, and I can see the flowers starting to grow, won't be long before they bloom! I don't know what the other plants are, just some i transplanted from here and there on the property.

Grass is getting green too! 

Yep I am excited 

Anyway else having signs of spring? 

I think it's much too early, but we've been having mild temps for a little while now. Seems that before we didn't get the growth until about the 2nd week of March...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We had things spring early.... but...it was short lived... mother nature teased the plants here in California........then it went back into winter and froze the buds.... the Almond crops .... took a big hit....it is bad...

It was... really beautiful ...sunshiny warm days ...like a full 2 weeks of it...then woe.... :shocked: went to freezing ...raining... snowing ....wind type weather.... nasty stuff....I just hope it doesn't do that to you or anyone else....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was totally surprised by the weather today...I don't get to watch the weather often but when I saw it Thursday night the 5 day said 30 degree temps and low 20's at night with snow today...saw the weather this morning before I left for work and WOW...Drastic change in the forecast! It was beautiful sunny and warmer today with temps in the 50's expectedthis week. I caught Spring Fever and cleaned out mama/baby stalls AND let my babies out in the pen...though muddy, to run in the fresh air for the FIRST time in their short lives! Penny's girls are 2 weeks old and I don't think their feet ever touched the ground, they were literally flying ! Binkeys babies at 4 days did a few hops and cuddled up to sleep in the sunshine...Baileys boy is 1 week today and he is a total mama's boy..never left her side. The geese are flying low and there are Robins everywhere....I look forward to hearing the first Peep frogs.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

spring? what's that??
LOL 55-80 mph gusts of arctic wind and 9" of snow... yeah spring is gonna wait this year. 
the air temp is 16F, so that's about -11 and even colder... brr!

we dont usually have snow melt until late March. But! I CAN feel the sun giving off heat now :sun:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

No sign's of spring here :roll: It was cold, windy and snowing here today! I wish spring was here then i would be cleaning and starting the building progress!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 62 here, but cloudy. There were pockets of rain and thunderstorms that moved through - the storms went north and south of us. But they are saying we could get severe storms later tonight into tomorrow morning and are under a flood watch. 
It's supposed to be in the 50s for highs this week and the lows in the 30s/40s. 

Hopefully I can get out and start cleaning up the flower bed and think about what I want to plant this year. I don't plant anything that comes up every year, so I can plant different flowers each year  

I need to go into the woods and find more daffodils to transplant before we start turning the goats into the woods to browse. There is a section out there that has HUNDREDS of daffodils, it's very beautiful.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

well we hit 27 here today, with enough heat from the sun to melt off the roof, and melt down the sidewalk to slush so it got scooped down pretty good, I'll have to hit it with Ice Melt tomorrow but it should be okay and dry by tomorrow night no more ice, again....LOL....Now I just need the money to order chicks, Dad and Hubby are going to build me a Poultry House 1/2 for Chickens 1/2 to raise Trukeys in the spring/summer and to house our water fowl in the fall/winter....I just can't get rid of the ducks and geese in fact after watching them all winter and them insisting on being outside no matter what the weather was Hubby wants to add 5 more geese in March and 5 more ducks...plus my new chicks and Turkey chicks...God I love that man. Oh he also wants 40 more goats, but I told him to wait and see what the rest of the girls give us for does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our temps have been all over the place, but for the most part in the 40s-60s. It was 67 at midnight last night! But the cold front cooled it off....we're at 32 right now!
50s and sunny tomorrow!
The grass is starting to grow and each time I look outside it looks more GREEN!!! I have some kind of shrub in the flower bed that has BUDS on it! I am so excited! In a few weeks the flowers and trees will really be blooming  Nothing like the Kentucky bluegrass in the spring though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There are daffodils blooming! If I can get my camera out this afternoon I want to go back in the woods and get some pics....It's daffodil gallore back there! Last year I transplanted many of them into the front by the fence posts and around some little trees, but they multiply, so there are literately hundreds of them. 
There was one bloomed in my flower bed! I need to work on my flower bed though, it looks...bleh -- hubby filled the beds with leaves....oh fun...

The grass is getting greener every day, some of the fields are already just gorgeous! Nothing like the Kentucky bluegrass in the spring!

However, the temps are such a tease. Friday it was 66 and Sat in the mid 50s - lows were in the 40s/50s. Sunday we barely made it to 37 and it got down to 32 last night. 
Today in the upper 40s, tomorrow 60, the next day nice as well, and then Thurs we'll be in the low 40s again.....this has been the trend for the past few weeks. I am surprised my goats and my 2 legged kids haven't gotten sick from these constant changes. 

I am so ready for temps to stay in the 60s/70s, those are my kinda days!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ITS 44!!! OMG, sunny, no wind and soooo warm


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey...I still have 2 1/2 feet of snow! I want to open a bag of potting soil and soak my hands in it.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

It's snowing here as i type! And were suppose to get more! It will be awhile before spring show's up here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are talking about light snow for us tomorrow night! Sheesh....this stinks! I want warm weather! Our temps have been jumping all over the place with highs going from 30s-60s and lows from 30-45 and even some 50s! 
This week is 50s and 40s, with lows dipping down to freezing point.

And the rain.... they said we had seen less than 5 inches in Jan/Feb. But in the last 2 weeks we've had around 7 inches! And usually it's a good drenching 1-2 inch rainfall each time. 
The small creek that runs through our property has more water than it usually has, and is wider because of it, making it hard to cross over. And I am bummed, because there are daffodils blooming in the woods and I want to go see them! You can see them from the back of the goat pen, beautiful yellow flowers... Looks like I'll be trekking the water hopefully tomorrow! It's so amazing back there this time of year when the daffodils bloom.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

It's snowing here, snowed all day. There's even a few school delay's for tomorrow :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its a steady 40's and 50's here now in March everyone is saying "cant wait for spring" but its actually spring weather here. Suppose to rain all day today and tomorrow FLOOD warnings and watches all over the tristate area. Blech but thats spring for you. SO much for getting fencing done.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:ROFL: My world is encased with ice *all the trees look like something from Narnia* and snow. 
>_> Spring ain't comin' til late next month for me. 
 But I hope you enjoy it.  Even though I can't.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The grass is getting greener every day, and there are daffodiles bloomed everywhere. Such a pretty sight. I never have gotten back to the woods to sit and admire all the beautiful daffodils  They are bloomed out front by the road now as well as some in the flower bed. I wish it was mid April so I could start planting more flowers in the flower bed. Won't be long!

The real excitement is the fact it's supposed to be in the mid 70s the next 2 days!! I am soooo looking forward to the warm temps! It wll be warm for nearly a week before dropping back into the 50s. 

This will be my kinda weather


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think Mother Nature's evil twin Mother Not-sure has taken over....we've had temps all over the place...snow then rain now warm and sunny then back to freezing!! UGH! :GAAH: Hope it all straightens out soon!! I'm ready for warm weather and green grass!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 75!!!!! and SUNNY!!!!! OMG it's so beautiful out, and here I am in the house!!! what is wrong with me? LOL I had to finish up some house chores first <expecting company in a few hours!>, and had to go to the store a little while ago. It was nice to have the windows down and the sunroof open!

I got home and was putting groceries away, hubby and my oldest daughter were out in woods letting the girls and their kids browse. I see my husband take off running towards my daughter..... he was trying to catch a SNAKE! Yep you know it's warm if the slithery freaks are coming out of the ground LOL Snakes don't bother me unless they startle me, I'm not sure what kind we have here, but all I've personally seen are garden snakes. Hubby did kill a big snake last fall way back in the woods, have no idea what it was? I don't know that we have very many poisonous varieties here.... Personally I like black snakes...and I wish they'd make their way up towards my backyard and kill the moles! Lil suckers are tearing up my yard  <I did put some poison down last night....they are getting bad  >.

I have some old bedding in front of the barn that I couldn't get up last night <got dark on me>, then I think I'll fill up hay feeders, and the bird feeder too  Maybe try to make the flower bed look a little better......heh.... This is sooooo my kinda weather!


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

Here in downeast Maine it has hit 56 degrees today. Beautiful day. Only drawback was the excessively high winds. The electricity was off for a couple of hours.
With the warm weather I was able to clean the goat "porch" which was filled with snow/ice covered with hay spilled from the feeder. it finally thawed enough to be removed. Tomorrow the babies can go out and play!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What a shame you had the winds! Especially if it was 56! Perfect spring day without wind! 
We had a cold front come through Fri evening and it cooled off pretty fast. It was gorgeous yesterday and in the low 60s. Today it's sunny and 54, but says the temp is supposed to go up by afternoon, guess we'll see! Mon/Tues low to mid 70s.....Wed mid 60s....and Thurs....mid 40s!!!! YUCK. Enjoy it while we can before the next cool off!


----------

